# P-Unit



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

I have my First member of P-Unit (plonker unit), and his name isssss XENON!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooo







,welcome to the all mighty P-Unit, xenon


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

P-Unit sounds like something you urinate with :nod:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

no it doesnt, lol


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> no it doesnt, lol


 ok ok, something men urinate with then


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol nahhhh


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PUNIT


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> PUNIT :rasp:


 lol JK

How do you become a member for the P-Unit gang?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

P-Unit...Pathetic Unit?!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Innes said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > PUNIT :rasp:
> ...


you ask me that you wana be in the P-Unit


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> P-Unit...Pathetic Unit?!


 :sad:







,

its Plonker Unit


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

represent bitch.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

pa pa pa pa pa pa P-UNIT!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

p-fury unit.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

wooo, beans has joined the P-Unit now, *gives Xenon and Beans there Mouldy Cheese encrusted spinning medalions*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hey now what about me?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

SORRY BUDDY P UNIT IS TAKEN 
dont bring that shiet up to vancity jk
but for real my frend hav this p-unit thing that has been goin on for quite awhile...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

AzNP said:


> SORRY BUDDY P UNIT IS TAKEN
> dont bring that shiet up to vancity jk
> but for real my frend hav this p-unit thing that has been goin on for quite awhile...


 yer well, what does urs stand for,lol mine is plonker unit


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

aha its not my unit i kill p-units
they tell me it stands for penis...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oh well, im more important than your friend :rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im up with Xenon's P-Unit...Pfury Unit...although it doesnt quite flow...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

if you got plonker unit..........can i start a nigaphan-unit...........NNNNNN N-unit


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> if you got plonker unit..........can i start a nigaphan-unit...........NNNNNN N-unit


 lol if you want


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

who wants to be part of n-unit? i bet i can mr.harley to join


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ive got Xenon though


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> ive got Xenon though :rasp:


In your dreams, hes mine biotch!


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Whats a P-unit?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

wanna join n-unit ms.natt.........the n can stand for natt unit too :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

<~~~ P-Unit


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> wanna join n-unit ms.natt.........the n can stand for natt unit too :nod:


 Sounds good









the Notorious Unit..yup I like the sound of that


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Finally a P-Unit

*urinates in it*

Aaaaaahh

oh what?
you mean it wasent a Pee Unit?

ooh well then


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

lol *piss unit*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh rival gangs now, on one side we got the P-unit with plonker & Xenon and on the other side we got the N-unit with nigaphan & Ms Natt

its like an online aquatic themed west side story


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Dec 4 2003, 05:41 AM Oh rival gangs now, on one side we got the P-unit with plonker & Xenon and on the other side we got the N-unit with nigaphan & Ms Natt
> 
> its like an online aquatic themed west side story wwww.gif


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Innes said:


> Oh rival gangs now, on one side we got the P-unit with plonker & Xenon and on the other side we got the N-unit with nigaphan & Ms Natt
> 
> its like an online aquatic themed west side story


 damn right, P-Unit will come out on top







, *gives Xenon a mouldy cheese shot gun*, *gives beans a mouldy cheese M16*, *gives pcrose two mouldy cheese pistols* ,


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We have the ban powah.
















G-Unit and all rivals best be steppin'


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yes, indeed wo do!!!







P-Unit OWNS ALL!!!

the P-Unit demand respect!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

P-Unit = piranha unit
N-Unit = non piranha unit


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think u need a p-unit gangsta like me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> P-Unit = piranha unit
> N-Unit = non piranha unit


 As if the N-Unit was a bad thing....just remember you only get piranhas in your unit...we get the whole rest of aquatic life. Aquatic animals that look at your piranhas as an appetizer.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Watch out, i may start up my own P-Unit.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ms natt. I will crush you, see you driven before me, and hear your lamentation!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol please keep the non-piranha out of this, N-Unit is Nigaphan's & Ms Natts gang - NOTHING to do with non-piranha


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> ms natt. I will crush you, see you driven before me, and hear your lamentation!


 Must you bring my governor into this?!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> P-Unit = piranha unit
> N-Unit = non piranha unit


 ok... this is a hard decision.. i dont wanna join either one.. is there somethin in between?...... like

PS-Unit... piranha sometimes?
or
I-unit.. independant unit?

haha..
you guys are nuts.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > P-Unit = piranha unit
> ...


 Xenon is mistaken, the only thing the N-Unit has to do with non-piranha is the letter N


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

khuz, you are out of your element. dont step to the puh-puh-puh-Pee-UUUUNIT!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Non P unit? i join, we got sharks hehehe, all the worlds sharks lol, they can easily swallow your lil P's. not to mention our Kamikazee pilots wich are the Puffers wich have the venom Tetradoxine in their flesh muhahaha


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol yes but you dont keep great big sharks in your fish tanks do you :rasp: and piranhas would scare the crap out of puffers, they wud release poison, piranhas swim off, puffer dies







. respect the god damn P-Unit!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> lol yes but you dont keep great big sharks in your fish tanks do you :rasp:


 I do


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

actully puffers don't release the poison into the water, but then we also got electric eels wich electrocute the P's muhahahaha


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

MIKKEEE!!!







? lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

well hell if we are are gonna have a p-unit and a n-unit i'll have a 13-unit

lol j/k


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> P-Unit = piranha unit
> N-Unit = non piranha unit


 you be dropped like third period math class...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

we must remember that P-Unit is not Piranha Unit but it is Plonker Unit! I would join but not the Plonker unit! So I guess Ill have to join N-Unit.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> we must remember that P-Unit is not Piranha Unit but it is Plonker Unit! I would join but not the Plonker unit! So I guess Ill have to join N-Unit.


 you made the right choice...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

N unit rocks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol if Plonker and Xenon are part of P-Unit surely its gotta stand for p*ssy Unit.....LOL







just joking!

damn n unit doesnt roll off the tongue...... X unit?? we'll just leave it at X because no one can think of a name to make fun of us with


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol, P-Unit has the god of pfury!! (Xenon)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

eodtec said:


> Whats a P-unit?


 Not P-Unit.. PU = Pink Underwear

Plonkers is starting up a Pink Underwear Gang :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wanna be a member now


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i going with the n-unit









































































we rock


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes you would









j/k


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no it is the plonker unit 
you betta reckognize


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hahah X Unit represent!

quick someone else join!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

so from what i read we gotz 3 members

1.Nigaphan
2.ms.natt
3.sweet lu

representing NNNNunit









i dont know about the non-piranha unit.......anybody else wanna join

we can put the smash down on pppppppunit


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

P -UNIT REPRESENT!!!!!

X UNIT FAILED!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> so from what i read we gotz 3 members
> 
> 1.Nigaphan
> 2.ms.natt
> ...


 4. Atlanta Braves Baby!
5. Markosaur
6. thePACK

are also part of the N-Unit...

By the way at least our initials [NU] dont stink, unlike your guys' [PU].


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If N stands for negligee (pronounce neg-la-shay).. then Im out!!! Dont want to be in the middle of a Pink Underware and Negligee Underware war.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hahaha N-unit has more members then p*ssy-unit!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hahaha N-unit has more members then p*ssy-unit!










hahahahaha plonker-unit's whack join n-unit atlanta braves baby!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha N-unit has more members then p*ssy-unit!
> ...


 I already did read above in ms natts post ^


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha N-unit has more members then p*ssy-unit!
> ...


 if P-Unit sux so much why you make your own Unit up just like it


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm in N-Unit because I don't wanna be a plonker!!!!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

to all N unit members


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> to all N unit members


 we are rubber you are glue bounces off us and sticks to you









n-unit is the best


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

N-Unit rox


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> to all N unit members


Bring it on X...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

at least we didnt rip N-unit off :rasp: you ripped us off


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> hahaha N-unit has more members then p*ssy-unit!










we both have the same biatch, stupid N-Unit, ripping off P-Unit , you'll pay


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

F both units.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

How did we rip you off?!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> if you got plonker unit..........can i start a nigaphan-unit...........NNNNNN N-unit


 see







, anyway! U DIE NOW

we have more members than you know, and we now have Judazzz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

welcome judazzz to the P-Unit, dawg. word up.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

N-Unit stand no chance!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i think both of your units (p & n) are inadequate when compaired to my superior unit :nod:









Joe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Genin said:


> i think both of your units (p & n) are inadequate when compaired to my superior unit :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 our units combined will dwarf any mere mortals.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

N-Units member list isnt quite as impressive as ours
we have
Xenon,Grosse Gurke,Judazz,

the three most powerful people on Pfury


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

plonker_from_mars said:


> N-Units member list isnt quite as impressive as ours
> we have
> Xenon,Grosse Gurke,Judazz,
> 
> the three most powerful people on Pfury


 im not powerful....my body fat is getting really high.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol are you sure







doesnt look like it to me,

N-Unit, YOU DIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

well i gotta say is we got ms.natt and that's more than enough...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol not really, thats just your lame excuse because we have all the powerful people


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

N-UNIT NEVA DIEs.....









powerful people are you joking







..have of your staff are old and senile..

we have more talent in the non-piranha pictures...


















btw-non-piranha unit has the top of line health plans with dental benifits...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

At least our N-Unit isnt spamming other members to join them.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

there not forced to join, they chose to







:rasp:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> welcome judazzz to the P-Unit, dawg. word up.


 Fo shizzle, ni**a!

It's thug, btw









btw: what is this all about????


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

n-unit is have a chick unlike your unit.









yours is all guys









you should call it g-unit for gay unit :rasp:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

pcrose isnt a guy, yo dumb fool


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

opps my bad









sorry


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rasp: back atcha


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i gotz your back sweet lu :rasp:























see in N-unit we gotz each others backs


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey bro

are we east side or west side


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

P unit is east side, 4 shizzle


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

N-Unit--WestSide....


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

WTF


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> N-UNIT NEVA DIEs.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, i want in the N-unit if you guys have paid vacations...
and 2 hr lunches.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well that sucks....I'm in N-Unit and live on east side and N-Unit is on west side. Oh well no problem.

*Cocks bolt on M4*
*Switchs fire mode to automatic fire*

Your moldy cheese bullets won't hurt us plonker!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > N-UNIT NEVA DIEs.....
> ...


 Paid vacations *AND* 2 hours lunch?!?!?!??

Ahh hell...why not!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

punit hizzy acceptizzy applicizzys


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> punit hizzy acceptizzy applicizzys


 That was just


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > punit hizzy acceptizzy applicizzys
> ...


 lol


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea we get paid vacations......and actually it's only a hour and a half lunch....................fo shizzle my nnnnhizzzzzunitzzz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > punit hizzy acceptizzy applicizzys
> ...


 as it should be


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Oh yeah forgot about you and Nate...and Innes and Plonker....doh!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha 13 i got your back

*picks up shoulder rocket laucher*

*cocks winchester sniper rifle*

common bring it on b-hotchs


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mike takes the first shot......









Sweet lu goes down










pre-emptive strikes rule!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

we get hour and a half lunchs

but do we have to actually work


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 What happened the button didnt work this time?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> we get hour and a half lunchs
> 
> but do we have to actually work


 the voice from beyond!!!









your







dude.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Mike takes the first shot......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope he was faking...he had a bullet proof vest on and faked like he died to play with your mind. lol :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

not uh

thank you bullet proof vest.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

west side is getting in your mind man were making you think the thoughts that you think we thought that you thought we think


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> west side is getting in your mind man were making you think the thoughts that you think we thought that you thought we think


 Say wha?!?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > west side is getting in your mind man were making you think the thoughts that you think we thought that you thought we think
> ...


 staight up


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> west side is getting in your mind man were making you think the thoughts that you think we thought that you thought we think


 *reads it a second time, and a third*

YEAH lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_*plants explosive while Miss Natt is on the can*_







<---Miss Natt

Karen









2 down!!

I dont play nice


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> _*plants explosive while Miss Natt is on the can*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dont you know I have look-a-likes. Nice try, maybe next time!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> _*plants explosive while Miss Natt is on the can*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 None of us have died yet :rasp:

sweet lu had bullet proof vest and Karen has look alikes









Ahahahaha


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > _*plants explosive while Miss Natt is on the can*_
> ...


 miss natt is like a wheres waldo. you think you have her but you dont. and i am not dead. i had a vest on man.

fight for your right to party


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so wait.









that wasnt you last night karen.i had such a fun time :laugh:

j/k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just like your Raiders, Jeff, you suck


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> so wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont do co-workers


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

then who was that

oh and which jeff


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > so wait.
> ...


 It was one of her look alikes sweet lu lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well send her over again miss natt

i am snowed in :rasp:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> well send her over again miss natt
> 
> i am snowed in :rasp:


Yeah, Karen I could use one too, no one here at my house









Parents at work, sister with boyfriend, brothers at friends house


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just like your Raiders, Jeff, you suck :rasp:


 Owned


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey x when you start to sell t-shrits and stuff. make an n-unit one that is black and has a piranha on it. and a p-unit one that is pink and has a feeder fish on it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > _*plants explosive while Miss Natt is on the can*_
> ...


 Nice try Karen, but I would know that ass anywhere


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 i know.

that is why i thought that her look a-like was karen because she had her butt DNA implanted in all of her look a-likes so that they are exactly the same. weird isnt it. you p-units have tried to kill us many times and you cant win no matter what









n-unit rocks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For no reason. I kill Innes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

good choice :rasp:

sorry innes


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

damn i thought i was with ms.natt last night.......how many look-a-likes you have??? oh well i still gotz some is all that matters


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> yea we get paid vacations......and actually it's only a hour and a half lunch....................fo shizzle my nnnnhizzzzzunitzzz


 wtf????? you guys arent a gang youre a freakin union!

East Side represent!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

crazyklown ....

damnit....friendly fire.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> crazyklown ....
> 
> damnit....friendly fire.


 Killing off your own members...hmmm...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oi Mike, stop killing our own gang


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> oi Mike, stop killing our own gang


 You guys are going down...by your _own_ members! Damn this job is just too easy.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

*kills karen* you suck


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I prepare my rifles









Take Aim as Ms Natt! FIRE!









She writhes in agony shortly before death









I stab her through the head when stunned









To ensure death I beat her with a chair









Bye ms natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> *kills karen* you suck :nod:


 You cant catch me, Im invincible


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> crazyklown ....
> 
> damnit....friendly fire.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > *kills karen* you suck :nod:
> ...


 **drags karen to a safe, shoves her in the safe, and locks her in* hahaha, even if u dont die, u wont be bothering us again


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ms natt was









She cant escape a gun shot, stab wound to the head, and blunt force trauma!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wait that was MY lookalike

dont like being ripped too much now do ya?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

P-Unit rap made by me:
dunno what ya heard about me, but u aint gettin a mouldy cheese gun for free, ya can come and see me, but keep ya hands of my M.O.U.L.D.Y.C.H.E.E.S.E,i dunno what ya heard about me, but u aint gettin a mouldy cheese gun for free, ya can come and see me, but keep ya hands of my M.O.U.L.D.Y.C.H.E.E.S.E, , Now now beans be saying all the things that really mean, ya gotta respect know what i mean, crazyklown, he aint messing around, ya better be running around, cus he will pummel ya to the ground, it will be such a sweet sound, Death In #s will kill ya'll number by number, he will put ya into a deep slumber, ya'll aint ever wakeing up again,Xenon is the one ya dont wana mess on, he will ban ya like a used condom, PA PA PA PA P-UNIT!!!!!PLONNKER from mars thats me, i created the P-Unit gang ya see, all ya other gangs are just a bucket of pee, ya dont wana be messing with me, ya'll dont wana see the real me, i'll set the grosse on ya, ya dont want that, he will make ya live worse, ya wont even know how to go into reverse, P-Unit,, ya betta recognise, bitch


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hahaha thats pretty good

you spelt recogni*Z*e wrong


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

here is my unit....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I surender 521 1N5


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it takes 42 muscles to frown but only 4 to move my middle fingure


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey 521 1n5 you can join n-unit anytime


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

(sweet lu: "so i might be forgetten some members but i know we got more")

you have six members, we have 9, you suck









P-Unit Leader: ME!(Plonker)
P-Unit Dawgs: Xenon, Innes.
P-Unit Thugs: Grosse Gurke, Judazzz, Beans
P-Unit Gangsters: Death In #s, Crazyklown89, Dudelo560.
P-Unit:ThugAngels: pcrose.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> here is my unit....


 your unit isnt very scarey , *gets a sniper rifle, gets a aim on the side of the firsts ones head, BANG, shoots and it goes through all of there heads*


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> it takes 42 muscles to frown but only 4 to move my middle fingure :laugh:


update plonker

i got rid of that









also that is coming from a drunk penguin :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > here is my unit....
> ...


only you would want to kill those lovely creatures...

is there anybody else that doen't like that picture??

After that comment I'm not sure that I would want to be in a gang with plonker as my leader.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

you updated because your rap was rubbish :nod: lol


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

all of n-units members love that picture.









at least i do :laugh:

where do you get all of those pictures man. they sure arnt from plonkers room.:laugh:

oh oh you can see their boobies if you look as close as i am


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> all of n-units members love that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hehehe...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

well if i kill 4 of plonker-unit then you guys willl only have 5 so then will have more members









P-Unit Leader: ME!(Plonker) (leaving you around so we can have someone to kill later)
P-Unit Dawgs: Xenon, Innes.(mods cant kill them no board if their died)
P-Unit Thugs: Grosse Gurke, Judazzz, Beans(same as before but beans is died)
P-Unit Gangsters: Death In #s, Crazyklown89, Dudelo560.(ms.natt can handle them)........news update DIED she killed them with her pretty ass
P-Unit:ThugAngels: pcrose......(uh up to the rest of the crew to handle her)


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

you cant kill any of us retards, its just the internet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

miss natts almost killed me by her ass powers


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

she doesnt have ass powers


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> For no reason. I kill Innes


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Innes is dead!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

bawahaha ye fergot me








...Xenon and Plonker

bwahahaha P-Unit was just


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

N-Unit suck,







, you cant kill us anyway, MIKE!!!! a warning me finks?! lol


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hahahaa.
Thats the real P-Unit leader, goes crying for daddy as soon as things go wrong


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ur gay


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

<N-Unit ........ plonker>


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

N-Unit sucks, it is a rip off of P-Unit, we have more powerful people in P-Unit such as Xenon,Grosse Gurke,Judazzz, you dont


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

just like the axis powers. thought they had all the power in the world and then they get taken out baby by the allies

p-unit=axis powers

n-unit=allied forces


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah but see the allied were even more powerful both parties knew that they just didnt admit it

Piss off........you guys copped our style

and if you don't I'll go into monkey mode and throw fecal matter at your heads


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i will light your head on fire

oh crap mine is :laugh:


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

to all p-units


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> to all p-units


 now that is some good fighting

take this p-unit


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hey plonker was that you on predfish that was banned. the member name was punit


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

maybe sweet lu..........







sounds very odd


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think plonker just joins sites and dosnt even own a piranha


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Just like your Raiders, Jeff, you suck :rasp:
> ...


 did someone say owned


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

ah give him a break...hes just a kid!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

plonker is not called punit on pfish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i joined predfish and posted like one message

we cover the same things....they just advertize it

Our Non P forums are used almost as much as the piranha forums


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> ah give him a break...hes just a kid!!


 i wasnt making fun of him. i was just wondering if it was him. also i dont care if he owns a piranha or not. its all fine with me. no hard feelings plonker


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> newtoblackrhoms said:
> 
> 
> > ah give him a break...hes just a kid!!
> ...


 No hard feelings? THIS IS WAR!!!!!!!!

j/k


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

no hard feeling personaly but when it comes to war time plonker your dead









j/k


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

better represent p-unit everyone
d-money in #'s is the offical gangsta 
if anyone talks sh*t about us u gotta deal with puerto rican rage


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Never mess with the west!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Time to call in the big guns! P-Unit blows!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bwahahaha, heres on commin at P-unit!







haha

N-Unit >







< P-Unit


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Bwahahaha, heres on commin at P-unit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That crying p-unit emoticon reminds me allot of plonker a week ago!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> newtoblackrhoms said:
> 
> 
> > ah give him a break...hes just a kid!!
> ...


 yer, ive got a 6inch rhom







.

stupid N-Unit


----------

